# Deer gets hit, goes for a swim and dies in lake....



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

So a buddy hits a deer, near edge of lake, deer knows its it; see buddy, so the deer decides to try and swim across lake....

Dies 1/2 way across, watched its head go under and that was it. 

But deer is still floating, so wind starts blowing deer back towards shore; then the wind dies......
deer is just to far off shore to swim to and get...laying there floating 

Ideas??

Will meat be ok if we take a boat out in the morning?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Bowfishing arrow


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I would think the meat would be just fine. That water is in the 30's would have chilled the meat like a meat locker. Unsure about toxins from organs if blown up but I don't think it would be bad.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Cold water should only help. Like previously stated if the organs are damaged from the car they could potentially affect the meat but I think the meat will be fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I was thinking a surf pole with a big treble hook and sinker but the fishing arrow was a cool idea.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Nothing removes heat from a body like cold water! Just look at how soon hypothermia can set in when a person falls out of a boat in cold water. Go get it!


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

get a boat and go out and drag it to shore,


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Use Fishing gear to cast over the deer and pull the deer to shore. 
I had a deer take a swim after a shot many years ago into a large pond. It Swam to the center and went under. I used a branch to paddle waves at the deer until it was moved close enough to reach with a nice long straight sapling I pulled up from the ground. This all required a few hours effort, I processed the deer myself and it was eaten and I noticed no bad effects from being in the water. Debated going for a swim but the cold weather made that idea seem unwise. Safety first


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Man I appreciate your efforts, however, I just could not eat that thing......


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Like the fishing tackle idea as well. 

Some good 30-50 test line on a stout, heavy action rod with a big weighted treble hook on the end for snagging would do the job. Long as it's floating.

Far as the meat being good? 

Like has been stated, the water temp probably helped the meat rather then hurt it.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

They got it, was just fine.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

This happened to a friend of mine years ago. He stripped down to his skivvies, waded out and just as the water came to his neck, he was able to reach it and pull it back to shore. He was pretty cold but fine once he got his hunting clothes back on!


----------

